# Aggressive Puppy?



## dcag (Sep 6, 2008)

My wife and I have an 11 week old GSD. He has taken to biting hands, feet and ankles more and more. It's reached a point where correction seems to have no impact except to cause him to bite again. Even when he seems to be relaxed and we pet him, he will occaisionally reach back and nip at our hands, showing his teeth.
Now he never growls, isn't food aggressive, and really only seems to be this way when he wants to play, but is this normal, and how do we correct it. We've tried saying "ouch" and "no", leaving him alone (he'll pursue an ankle), shaking a coke can with a few pennies in it, and using Bitter Apple spray, but he is undeterred and relentless. My biggest concern is that this is indicative of behavior when he is an adult. However, he is the first GSD we've ever had, and the first puppy in a long time, so I'm uncertain how much of this is to be expected as part of a "phase". 
Lastly, he is still set on shredding a leash when we get it on him. He actually does pretty well when we get out on a walk, but until we can get him on his feet and going, he is set on chewing the leash to bits. I really appreciate any advice those with GSD experience can share.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The biting sounds about right. Try stuffing a toy in his mouth and keep up what you're doing. 

I have a 16 week old who does and has always done what you're describing. After a few scruff shakes, he stopped biting my kids. Still does it to me, though, it's playing but doesn't mean I like it. I just keep on telling him no biting, stuffing a toy in his mouth and occasionally giving him a scruff shake. He is getting better but still bitey, especially when he needs a nap. One of his nick names is Mighty McBitey Mite.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This has nothing to do with aggression. It is typical behavior for a german shepherd puppy. We often refer to them as little alligators! I do NOT recommend using scruff shakes. For some puppies this will actually ramp up the excitement and cause more biting. 

Here is my response on another thread asking the same question and below that are links to other threads on the same topic.

I have had this problem with all of my personal dogs and my foster puppies. It's very typical gsd behavior and as Cassidy's Mom says, a lot of it is due to pent up energy. Your dog is doing this because he wants attention. Any attention, including negative attention, is reinforcing the behavior. He interprets your aggressive responses as invitations to play. I have had the best success at redirecting to toy. It's tedious at first because you basically stuff a toy into the dog's mouth every time they try to bite you but it works. Give the dog the toy and play with him with the toy. When he engages with the toy, praise like crazy. It shouldn't take long for him to figure out that the ttoy is the thing that gets him attention and not the biting.

As for exercise, find a toy that motivates him. If that doesn't work, keep switching toys. At 4 months he should be able to go for good walks. If you don't start leash training him now it will get more difficult to do it. Don't use the leash as a corrective device and scrap the scruff shakes and the trainer.

There is a great book called, "The Power of Positive Training" by Pat Miller. She lays out a step by step training program for puppies. I highly recommend it. http://www.google.com/search?q=dogwise+t...lient=firefox-a

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=153716&page=1#Post153716

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=773462&page=2#Post773462


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Just keep putting toys in his mouth. Sooner or later he'll get it. It isn't aggression. Puppies just are mouthy and it's how they play with each other...Case in point...

















Pushing them away or fast movements pull back movements with your hands encourage more biting. You just have to be persistent about praising them when they have something appropriate in their mouths. I noticed a sharp drop off of mouthing around 6 or 7 months when teething was all done. 

With my puppies I like to feed them by hand for a week or so. I sit down on the floor with them with their dinner bowl out of reach for them nearby. I take a small handful of kibble and close my hand around it. They will initially try to chew your hand to pieces to get the food. You just grin and bear it and don't do anything until the moment they stop. Then you say "Good!" or "Okay" or you click your clicker if that's what you're using and give them their food. Repeat with the next handful. Pretty soon they learn that rough behavior with your hands does not get them fed. My dogs would touch my hand with their nose to let me know they wanted what I had and then back up and sit and wait for me to give it to them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's the nipping phase. when our puppy nipped we would hold him by the scruff of the neck, pull him back and say "no biting". then i would put my hand on his mouth to see if he was going to nip again. if he nipped i repeated said action. if he didn't nip i would praise and pet him and always rubbing his mouth just to get him use to no nipping. i don't know if this worked or did he grow out of it. he's 15 months old now and he still occasionally takes a nip. just earlier he was laying on the sofa with my GF who petting him. when she stopped petting him he gave a little yappy, whinny light bark and i heard her say "no biting". he grabbed her hand because he wanted her to pet him more. she started petting him and then she stopped and placed her hand on her lap, he barks and she pets him again. they did this a few times then she said "ok, that's enough and then he put his head on her lap. my dog didn't do the leash shred. good luck with your pup.


----------



## dcag (Sep 6, 2008)

Great, glad to hear this is to be expected. I appreciate all the comments.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatsky...


He is trying to ingest the entire dog there!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

But yah, it sounds like you are describing my pup in your post. She is 17 weeks now and still nips at me, the kids, and the furniture every now and then. Even this morning when trying to put her leash on to walk her, she kept reaching around to chew on my hand. I just kept stopping and walking away from her. After about the 3rd time, she got what the issue was and let me put the leash on without trying to take a chunk out of me. 

When I see her preparing to go after my 3 year old, I give a loud " Agh!" and that normally stops her before she gets him. 

As far as her biting me, She still does it every now and then. Especially when I first get home and let her out. She's normally all excited and (happy?) to see me. Or when I'm putting on my pants and shoes, to prepare to take her some where, she gets mouthy then too. 

Well I hope this phase ends soon for both of us!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Definitely not aggression.

Sieg will be 9 weeks old tomorrow and his nickname is 'land shark'.

Reich helped SO much with the foster pup (also a hellacious nipper, but more tenaciously) in this area, that I was almost certain she'd be a great asset with Sieg.

Unfortunately, she's alot softer with him. She doesn't correct him for biting, just plays. 

Physical reactions like scruffing, pushing, grabbing the muzzle, etc always seem to excite the puppy more and make it worse.

I give a 'NO BITE' and replacemy flesh and/or clothing with things the pup is allowed to bite. if it means constantly carrying a squeak toy, so be it.


----------

